# 1.8 tuning valve link repair?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Here's a couple threads dealing with that.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...-cruze-ls-1-8l-cel-mil-codes-p0660-p0258.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...ase-help-find-part-imt-sensor-code-p2076.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/51273-p2076-imt-code.html

This might also help.

p2076-obd-ii-trouble-code

Purchase one

repair video?

Cruze L4-1.4L Turbo (2011) (I know this is a 1.4, but that was all I could find)

Good Luck!

:th_dblthumb2:

Oh, and 

Welcome aboard! :welcome:


----------



## Maliki2 (Aug 28, 2018)

My 2012 Sonic just had this problem. Unfortunately you can't buy the part anymore or I'm just not finding it. And dealership wants approx 900 to replace the whole intake manifold. Ugh.


----------



## mike12 (Jul 2, 2017)

*Forgot to Mention*

I would go to a junkyard, preferably a "you pull it" type and remove it from an existing motor. Just look for one that you have some resistance when you go to pull it off. If there is some good resistance when you pull it off, you should be ok when snapping it on your vehicle that it will stay on, i.e., that the male and female end is not worn excessively. Probably a $2 part at the junkyard. I actually bought the rod with the solenoid for $15 from the junkyard, working great!


----------



## Okcruzer (Sep 13, 2018)

If you go to a “You pull it” salvage, remember that some Chevy Sonics use the same 1.8 motor. I picked up pne of these at a local junkyard for 3 bucks.


----------

